# Siemens S7 Datenbaustein in Excel



## tobkin (14 Juli 2003)

Hallo @all,
hat schon mal jemand einen Export von S7 Datenbausteine in Excelformat oder ähnliches realisiert? Oder gibt es gar ein Tool von Siemens selber?

Gruss Tobias


----------



## Zottel (14 Juli 2003)

Auf
www.runmode.com
wird dazu ein Tool angeboten.
Dem link "useful stuff" folgen. Dann im zweiten Absatz der Seite.
Habe es selbst nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## tobkin (14 Juli 2003)

Oh, da muss ich wohl noch weiter ausholen ;-)
....
also ich möchte den "Runtime DB" in Excel mit den aktuellen Daten haben.
Für ein Protokoll zur Stördatenerfassung.
Gruss Tobias


----------



## Martin Glarner (14 Juli 2003)

Hallo,
Ich entwickle zur Zeit eine Exceldatei, mit der man Datenbausteine und UDTs sehr konfortabel erstellen kann.
Nach der Inbetriebnahme können die Aktualwerte mit Hilfe des Siemens Treibers "Prodave" direkt ins Excel geladen werden. Anschliessend können die Aktuallwerte in die Spalte Anfangswerte kopiert werden.
Das laden aus der SPS funktioniert mit allen elementaren Datentypen.

Für Deine Anwendung genügt allerdings das auslesen aus einem DB.
Mit Prodave kann man aus einem DB eine gewisse Anzahl Byte oder Wörter auslesen. Anschliessend können die Daten mit Excel VBA ausgewertet werden.


----------



## Mark (14 Juli 2003)

Schaut Euch mal den ersten Eintrag dieser Siemens Homepage an: 
http://www4.ad.siemens.de/csinfo/li...search.asp&Query=Export+von+S7+Datenbausteine


----------



## Markus (19 Juli 2003)

ein kollege von mir hat mir letztens ne excel tabelle gezeigt die über protool auf die daten zugreift. hab aber nur einen kurzen blick reingeworfen, aber ich frag ihn am montag mal ober er hier eine kurze beschreibung dazu veröffentlicht, mich persöhnlich würde das auch interessieren...


----------



## MarkusOl (2 August 2003)

*MarkusOl*

Hallo,
es geht über Prodave ganz gut... es sind sogar Beispiele mit Quelltext (c,vb) vorhanden... also nur noch Deklarationen,Globals, etc in den Excelcode einfügen(als Modul)...und los gehts....bei Problemen eben melden...
                             mfg Markus


----------



## Rengel (3 Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Sowas in der Art möchte ich im Moment mit einer S7-224 realisieren.

Ich plane eine Ofensteuerung und muß die Temperatur alle 5 Minuten abspeichern. Das ist ja eigentlich kein Problem diese in einen DB zu schreiben.

Nun muß ich die Daten aber auch per Notebook auslesen und in eine Excel Tabelle oder Access Datenbank importieren.

Laut Siemens kann man das ganze mit einer Ethernetkarte an der S7-200 in Verbuindung mit einem OPC Server realisieren. Diese Version ist mir mit insg. über 400 Euro aber etwas zu teuer. Weiß da jemand eine andere Möglichkeit die Messdaten aus dem DB auf den PC zu bekommen?

Danke für Tips

MfG Rengel


----------



## Zottel (3 Februar 2004)

http://libnodave.sourceforge.net.
Für Windows müstest du halt nur ein bischen C-code anpassen.


----------



## Rengel (3 Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Leider leichter gesagt als getan  Eine andere Möglichkeit ist nicht bekannt?


----------



## tommy (3 Februar 2004)

wenn du ein mp dran hängen hast kannst es ja über protool in eine csv schreiben...
mfg


----------



## Rengel (3 Februar 2004)

tommy schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du ein mp dran hängen hast kannst es ja über protool in eine csv schreiben...
> mfg



Hallo

Meinst du mit mp ein Notebook  ?

Also ich arbeite ja mit einer S7-200 und MicroWin. 

Ich habe zwar ein TD 200 dran aber das benötigt ja kein Pro Tool. Zur Anbindung an den PC nutze ich ein USB/PPI Kabel. 

Daher bin ich jetzt bezüglich deines Vorschlages etwas verwirrt da ich doch Pro Tool eher in Verbindung mit einer Visu für die S7-300 und Höher gebrauche.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2004)

*S7-Daten lesen*

... geht auch mit AGLink von Deltalogic, ist wie Prodave nur dass bei AGLink wesentlich mehr Kommunikationswege unterstützt werden. Auf die Daten in S7-200 kann man über das PPI-Kabel oder über die 243-1 zugreifen. 

http://www.deltalogic.de

Dort nach AGlink suchen.

Seppl


----------



## Rengel (3 Februar 2004)

*Re: S7-Daten lesen*



			
				Seppl schrieb:
			
		

> ... geht auch mit AGLink von Deltalogic, ist wie Prodave nur dass bei AGLink wesentlich mehr Kommunikationswege unterstützt werden. Auf die Daten in S7-200 kann man über das PPI-Kabel oder über die 243-1 zugreifen.
> 
> http://www.deltalogic.de
> 
> ...



DAnk dir,dassieht gut aus  Werde mich morgen mal mit denen in Verbindung setzen.

Cu Rengel


----------

